# Help Get This Youtube Video Removed WARNING not for children



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, if I'm stepping over a line with the Admins and such, poke me and I'll take this down, Nancy has seen the video but I feel this needs to be shared with the community, and indeed there have been some videos that people have posted up in an attempt to get removed, but they never went too far. This one does.

NOTICE: This video isn't violent or anything, but if you're weak at heart for animals, it's going to enrage you, and probably make you cry. So if you don't want to feel sad, please don't watch it, there's a description of events under the link.






VIDEO DESCRIPTION: Basically its some idiot walking in some ghetto housing complex, I say that just by the amount of trash laying around the place. Apparently video taping their 'fishing hole' and come across something in the water. Its an AP Hedgehog swimming for his life, comes up on shore and basically lays there. You can tell he/she is weak and cold, and the person just ignores it, thinking its a possum or something, but you can clearly tell the animal is in distress.

My suggest is leave a comment for the video to be taken down, and then flag it as animal abuse. Hopefully the user will do the right thing, if not maybe Youtube will get off their butts and remove it, if nothing happens in a week, then I'm going to call them personally. This is not a wild creature, the person has "United States" listed as where they live, so its not even a native creature, its an abandon pet that was left to die. I'm not a political person but I will bide my time and get this video removed.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I added a warning to the subject line. 

The person who recorded this and then posted it is obviously a MORON and completely stupid. Regardless of whether you know what the animal is, it is obviously in distress so throw a jacket over it, put it in a bucket and take it to a shelter to get help. To leave the poor little thing there and tape it, well I don't even have words for what I think of that person.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't believe that person just watched it as it almost gives up in the water. It doesn't have fins so it OBVIOUSLY does not belong in water...

Poor hedgehog  That almost brought me to tears...

I flagged it as animal abuse.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in tears. That poor little hedgehog. I commented, begging the poster to take the video down (I'm entropyis). I also flagged this as animal abuse. I can't imagine who would abandon a hedgehog in the wild like that. My heart breaks, because i know there's no way that he could have made it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

nessariel said:


> I'm in tears. That poor little hedgehog. I commented, begging the poster to take the video down (I'm entropyis). I also flagged this as animal abuse. I can't imagine who would abandon a hedgehog in the wild like that. My heart breaks, because i know there's no way that he could have made it.


Surprisingly, a lot of people think they can "set them free" in the wild without knowing that they actually cannot survive in the North America... *sigh*


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh the poor little hedgie. The most heartbreaking thing is that he/she thought the people would help. Swam over to them and gave them that 'please save me' look. 
How can people be so cruel and ignorant. If they didn't know what it was, they could at least have called fish and wildlife (or similar organization).
Need some serious cuddle time with Pliny now.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so sad and totally angers me that someone would do such a thing!! Even if they truly thought it was a wild animal that could harm them (which I don't believe for a second) I can't believe they would be so disrespectful of life to film its demise. If for some reason I had happened upon such a thing I would have done my best to get it from the water even if I had thought it was a wild animal, the person says they are there fishing so they would have had gear on them and could have used their gear to figure something out....heck they could have even dumped their tackle box and fished him out. Even if they couldn't figure something out they are within ear shot or running distance to dozens of houses and could have gotten help....DISGUSTING and SHAMEFUL!!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I read this post a few hours ago but couldn't bring myself to watch the video. The description alone had me in tears. I was trying to fall asleep but started thinking about that poor hedgehog and finally watched the video. Even worse than I imagined, can't stop crying. I posted a comment and flagged it as animal abuse. I hope it gets taken down immediately. I went and woke up Hejji to give him hugs and show him love. I can't believe that this person would video tape an animal dying rather than try to help it. I read an article recently saying that a man collapsed somewhere and rather than try to help him (CPR, call 911) everyone was taking video/pictures and tweeting it... People need to come back to reality and learn compassion. Thanks for letting us be aware of this so that we can try to get the video taken down, a small way to give that poor hedgehog some justice and love.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I finally got up the nerve to watch it and it's VERY heartbreaking.  
Flagged it too for animal abuse.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I knew based on the description alone this video would break my heart, and make me madder than anything. I watched it on my phone, and I was yelling at my phone and in tears by the time this video was done. What gets me is that they're so nonchalant about the whole thing. Even if it was a possum, why wouldn't you at least try to help him? I also question why they just happened to have a video camera. Makes me wonder if they set him loose too then filmed it. This was truly disgusting. Whether you love animals or not, there's no excuse for this. I too flagged it as animal abuse.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

hercsmom said:


> Makes me wonder if they set him loose too then filmed it. This was truly disgusting.


I agree, I have to admit the same thought crossed my mind. Something about the tone of the persons voice and their choice of words in some instances.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my....that's just so...sad  

I can't believe she just like didn't even help the poor little hedgie even when it obviously came to them for help


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgieonboard said:


> hercsmom said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me wonder if they set him loose too then filmed it. This was truly disgusting.
> ...


In the middle of the night last night as I was awake listening to the wind howl, that same thought came to me too. It would be a rare hedgehog that would go into the water by themselves so it is very likely that someone put him or her there. SICK SICK SICK people!

Is there any way of finding out location of the posters of utube videos?


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

> Is there any way of finding out location of the posters of utube videos?


this is what the video has for information: 
*
Recording date & location*
May 28, 2008
pond texas

I'm not sure about an exact location, but it's somewhere in Texas. Ugh.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I told my boyfriend about this and he has also left a comment and flagged it for animal abuse. I wish we could track this lady down also. If anyone could figure out what restaurant it is in the video, or those buildings she talks about that recently went up it might be possible to at least determine the location. I really hope that she or someone else didn't put the hedgehog in the water. It's bad enough that someone let it go...I wish people were educated on hedgehogs BEFORE they purchase them. Seeing videos like that, or seeing craigslist ads from people who got bored/frustrated with their hedgehog breaks my heart!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I wanted to thank everyone who commented on this video, there's very little in this world that can make my jaw drop, and this was one of them. I do not plan on resting until the video is removed, I'll wait until the owner of the account logs in, so far they haven't logged in for about a month, and if they do login and do nothing about the video, then I plan on taking this up with Youtube directly, especially if they don't bother removing the video.

Thinking about what has been said, you're right about the hedgehog being in the water. I'm no expert but even an avid swimmer who enjoys the water isn't going to be in the water when its weak and tired. I watched this video again despite that I didn't really want to, but you can tell the hedgehog is weak and tired just by how he/she floats to a degree before pulling themselves up on the shore, and obviously by them just laying sprawled out. Indeed I can point to one video of a hedgehog with his young owners sitting by a lake, and he does actually jump right into the water and swim around, but that's what, 1 in at least 1,000 hedgehogs that would even act like that?

Its sad what some people do with animals, there is no creature that can be crueler, cold heated and emotionless than the human. Thankfully there are people like us, who do have a heart.

EDIT - Facebookers, you can post the video link up on your facebook and ask your friends to flag this, the more the merrier. This just occurred to me and I just posted it up on mine, explain what the video is and that people should flag it as animal abuse, and comment for the owner to remove it.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I flagged the video as animal abuse and I left a comment asking for it's removal. 
I've posted the link in one of my journals on a community site I am a member of and trust that people will do the same

I didn't make it through the entire video. 

That woman is despicable. She slanders others who frown uppon her behaviour by calling them "Satanic". If she was not the one responsible for the condition this hedgie was in then there is a reason she was there to witness it, *I am not religious* But something was giving that hedgie a second chance at life by bringing her along to see him/her and she made the wrong decision in not helping it. If there IS a God, he would surely frown uppon her decision to turn her back on one of his creatures. 

I hope that others do the right thing in trying to get this video removed permanently.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

After reading all the comments, I can't watch it.

But I think we will be judged by how we treat animals and each other. 

Just a thought. Some people are in trouble.

Bless the beasts and the children.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats what I don't get, she does religious from the few comments she made (and being that its Texas in the Bible Belt). Its the reason my comment (MassenaCenter315) played on the religious aspect, because if she is, she did a wrong by leaving one of god's creatures to die. Saint Anthony will be whooping her when she reaches the pearly gates.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't even want to get started on what all I think of this and of the person recording, but just want to say that to me it looks like the hedgie was literally tossed into the middle of the pond, and is attempting to recover from briefly going under, and inhaling water, and the cold, and all...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I have not watched this video, and since I do not have a Youtube account and cannot flag it, then I probably wont watch it. However, I would like to thank those of you who are trying to take down that video, if you stick with it, hopefully it will be down soon!  

From what I have read in this thread, it is definitely animal abuse and the people that did this to that poor hedgie need to have the same thing done to them, but with their legs and arms tied together. :x


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with those of you who think someone put that hedgehog in the filthy pond purposely. I don't have an YouTube account but when I have time I will create one for this.The hedgehog maybe was in the lake for a while since the moron had enough time to go back to her house and get her video camera. I didn't see a lot of houses near the lake except for that restaurant and the condos or whatever it was. :evil:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been trying to figure out the area and what I have come up with is Dallas-Fort Worth area. The reason for my thinking is that another one of the videos comments on a Hail Storm this hit a lot of the southern states and in the description it states Tarrant County. I don't live in Texas but from researching in the past I know there is an above average number of places in this area where someone could get a hedgehog. This is all circumstantial and may mean nothing but it could be a place to start to figure out where this is. I really feel that the key will be to identifying those vista/bungalow type houses since they do have a uniqueness to them.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

The Town Houses & Eatery shown in the video are definitely the key to figuring out the location, via Google Earth with the maps & street view. As I expressed to Hedgieonboard via PMs, sadly there's probably little that could be done law wise about this. There's no proof the woman in the video is the owner of this hog, and that the video is roughly 2 to 3 years old now. This is ignoring the fact that most state and federal laws about even common domesticated pets are very very relaxed and plain stupid.

But we have accomplished at least one goal. Soulmange the owner of the account was online this evening and has at least de-listed the video. This means that no one in Youtube will find the video anymore, just people with the address. So personally I can't say if this should be considered 'Mission Accomplished' but I would rather see the video taken down period, there's no reason for the video to even exist on the internet, it shows a dieing hedgehog and her fishing hole. But either way, we've at least won a battle, good job everyone.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Few things turn my stomach, but this video managed to do that. I didn't make it through very long. Its just sad. I hope you guys can get it pulled.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

I couldn't get through the whole thing. I RARELY cry and oh my goodness I bawled. He's looking at her with such a pleading look on his face and she just shoves a camera in his face. What a disgusting human being. 

I'm gonna give my Sandy some extra cuddles tonight  I'm glad he has a nice home with me but it makes me sad to think of all the people who get a hedgie on a whim and then just ditch it outside


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

The poor little creature, I don't understand how someone could just sit there and let this happen. Let alone video tape it. It makes me soo upset.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

What a terrible video and a cruel person. The video broke my heart. Oh how I wish I could have been there to first, pick up the poor hedgehog and wrap him up in my shirt, and then my sweater, and then my coat. Then I would proceed to scream at the lady and tell her to go home(I wouldn't use any overly rude words ). Once finished yelling, I would hurry home to nurse the clearly sick and/or injured animal back to health, of course including at least one vet visit!

The poor animal. It hurts even more to think about how, as others have mentioned, there's no way he or she could have made it. Bless the little one's heart.


----------

